# Odds of getting a job in our respective fields?



## Longtail (Apr 18, 2009)

My boyfriend and I currently live in Bermuda - I'm Portuguese/Bermudian (I have dual citizenship), he's an American.

We'd like try working in Dubai for a year or two. I currently work as a claims manager for a captive insurance management company and my boyfriend is a meat cutter (butcher). I have about 9 years of insurance experience, he has close to 10 years experience as a meat cutter (butcher). What are the odds we would both be able to find jobs in Dubai?

If the odds are good, any ideas what kind of salary we should expect? I realise we wouldn't be able to live together (my parents will be thrilled - haha) which is why we would both need jobs to support ourselves.

Appreciate any help anyone can provide. Thanks!


----------



## halcon (Apr 19, 2009)

visit dubizzle Jobs section and you would be able to find some nice jobs for both of you.


----------



## Longtail (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks halcon, will give that site a try!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Longtail said:


> My boyfriend and I currently live in Bermuda - I'm Portuguese/Bermudian (I have dual citizenship), he's an American.
> 
> We'd like try working in Dubai for a year or two. I currently work as a claims manager for a captive insurance management company and my boyfriend is a meat cutter (butcher). I have about 9 years of insurance experience, he has close to 10 years experience as a meat cutter (butcher). What are the odds we would both be able to find jobs in Dubai?
> 
> ...




Salary for a butcher here is buttons, couple of thousand AED, or half a months rent


----------



## Longtail (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, really, just half a month's rent?! Looks like we have been misinformed - he was told that butchers made good money out there. That's really good to know, thanks mayotom!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Longtail said:


> Wow, really, just half a month's rent?! Looks like we have been misinformed - he was told that butchers made good money out there. That's really good to know, thanks mayotom!


depends where you hear it from , the community here is so diverse, that you could get an opinion from; lets say a Banglideshi where the average wage is less than $50 per month, they come here and earn $500 then they feel like they have made a fortune. 

whereas somebody from a place like lreland where a poor wage would be $2000 dollars per month, would laugh at that salary....

I would need to check out the exact details of what they get paid!! but most of them seem to be from countries where salaries are quiet low, therefore I have deducted that they are paid poorly in comparisons to a western salary, you also need to concider that while rents have halved a studio still costs $20,000 per year,


----------



## Longtail (Apr 18, 2009)

mayotom said:


> depends where you hear it from , the community here is so diverse, that you could get an opinion from; lets say a Banglideshi where the average wage is less than $50 per month, they come here and earn $500 then they feel like they have made a fortune.
> 
> whereas somebody from a place like lreland where a poor wage would be $2000 dollars per month, would laugh at that salary....
> 
> I would need to check out the exact details of what they get paid!! but most of them seem to be from countries where salaries are quiet low, therefore I have deducted that they are paid poorly in comparisons to a western salary, you also need to concider that while rents have halved a studio still costs $20,000 per year,


He makes pretty good money here but has to work really long hours in order to do so, plus, his employers aren't the best people to work for which is why we are looking to move on. He can take home close to USD4k/month so we probably wouldn't be willing to move halfway around to world for less, especially if the cost of living is high. Rent is pretty high here in Bermuda also - it's around USD2k/month for a tiny 1 bedroom. However, if you could find out what they get paid, I'd really appreciate it. We're looking at a number of locations but he was really interested in Dubai. This forum has been so helpful!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

as a westerner I doubt he would even be considered for that type of job... unfortunate but true  I've never seen a western butcher here which leads me to believe is a bad paid job on western standards.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> as a westerner I doubt he would even be considered for that type of job... unfortunate but true  I've never seen a western butcher here which leads me to believe is a bad paid job on western standards.


Butcher Shop and Grill in Mall of the Emirates


----------



## Longtail (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, hardly any western butchers? He's definitely been misinformed then! It doesn't sound like Dubai will be ideal for us after all. Again, thanks to everyone for all of your help, we really appreciate it!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is he an expert in Halal butchery?

Obviously this is an islamic country....


----------



## Longtail (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say he's an expert but he has had training in Halal butchery and I believe he has done a little in the past - they cater to everyone in the States so he had to learn it.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ICforYou said:


> This opportunity is legitimate, requires good writing skills and will be paid in American dollars.


and is that supposed to be something special, Can you please pay in a real Currency like Euro, or our local currency the Dirham


----------

